

Weebly [W07] hiring a System Administrator - Top 100 Quantcast network - drusenko

Weebly is hiring a System Administrator to help run our global network across multiple datacenters. We're looking for someone who loves infrastructure and is insanely passionate about uptime.<p>You'll be instrumental in running a network that is:<p>One of the largest 100 networks in the US (according to Quantcast); receives many hundred million pageviews per month, from tens of millions of unique visitors; managed by you and our CTO, all the way from the BGP peers to the individual app servers; datacenter redundant in near real-time<p>You must:<p>Share on-call responsibility; have a car; be familiar with datacenter operations and best practices; know your way around a LAMP stack; have a solid understanding of the Linux operating system; be able to use performance analysis to fine-tune systems; have a strong understanding of Linux security, system hardening, and vulnerability assessment; be very familiar with networking concepts and troubleshooting<p>Your responsibilities will include:<p>Managing a large number of servers (100+) across multiple datacenters; handling physical server installation, cabling, and inventory; building and maintaining a stable dev environment for package testing and deployment; supporting the mail infrastructure (sendmail, pmta); supporting and expanding our internal monitoring infrastructure (cacti, nagios, etc.); performing routine security audits; applying security updates at regular intervals<p>Ideally, you'll:<p>Be able to solve problems quickly and automate processes; be able to get a lot done; be willing to work hard for a huge upside; contribute to a fun working environment; be willing to learn new skills<p>You'll be able to:<p>Have a meaningful impact on the company's future, and share in the rewards accordingly; run a network that impacts tens of millions of people; work in a fun, fast paced start-up environment; be on a smart team that gets a lot done<p>Perks:<p>- Competitive salary<p>- Stock options<p>- Employer-paid health care<p>- Employer match of retirement contribution up to the maximum allowed by law<p>- Company credit card<p>- Multiple large monitors, Aeron chair<p>- Free food, drinks &#38; snacks at the office (including all lunches &#38; dinners)<p>- Gym membership<p>- Only 1 meeting per week<p>Must be willing to relocate to or near San Francisco, CA.<p>To apply, send your resume, recent projects, and anything else interesting about you to jobs@weebly.com.
======
drusenko
We're trying it a bit differently this time by posting a job listing with
commenting abilities (as opposed to the usual YC listing that points to a jobs
page, no comments).

Feel free to ask us any questions here!

------
immad
Why did you decide to host your own servers instead of going dedicated or
cloud?

~~~
drusenko
We ended up hosting ourselves for a couple reasons:

\- We found it pretty necessary to control our network end-to-end in order to
manage uptime properly, as well as protect against attacks.

\- We see pretty significant economies of scale in terms of purchasing our own
machines vs. renting someone else's. Our infrastructure is lean and mean and
not super processor-intensive, so we don't have huge spikes up and down (they
generally just go up and stay there).

\- We get to do cool stuff like IP anycasting and datacenter failover, which
just wouldn't be possible if we were hosted in the cloud.

Long story short, it ends up we had the knowledge and expertise to build our
own "cloud" and do so cost-effectively.

------
staunch
If I didn't have my own startup this one of the very few job postings I'd
apply to. I've observed Weebly from a distance for a long time and always
thought they were one of the best companies to come out of YC.

------
programnature
Also they throw a killer holiday party...

------
mgarfias
Too bad you require a relocation. I could so rock this, but I refuse to live
in California anymore.

~~~
drusenko
For what reasons?

Taxes and high living expenses suck, but if you're making enough money (which
you absolutely would be in this position) the Bay Area is actually a really
nice place to live.

~~~
mgarfias
I live on 20 acres in Oregon with fiber to the house, my quality of life here
is MUCH higher.

I also live in a state that hasn't yet tried to turn me into a criminal
because I owned an object that was purchased legally.

The fact that the bay area also lives at the expense of the valley (stealing
water). That and the general regulatory environment pisses me off (I consider
myself an Anarcho-capitalist).

I've spent approximately 5 years of my life in the bay area, and grew up in
California. I've been gone for 10 years now and I refuse to move back until
property values drop to 1999 levels (adjusted for inflation), the state has
the ability to live with in its means, and also a complete 180 on certain
laws.

------
br41n
If only i'd be in US :|

